# Letters to my Hedgehog



## Annie&Tibbers

Dear little hedgehog,

If you love running, but hate running with too-long nails, why do you put up such a fight against getting your nails trimmed? See how much farther you ran last night after I ambushed you in broad daylight to trim your nails? Now, please let me finish your front left foot without eating the nailclippers.

Love,
Your human


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

To my smallest friend,

Huff and puff all you want: your bandanna-dragging reveals your true affection. You gave yourself away when you dragged your me-scented bandanna through your tunnel network to watch you wheel, back through the tunnels to join you at dinner, and into the tunnels once more after that to bring it to your pigloo for a sleepy-snuggle.

Love,
Your smelly, smelly human


----------



## sweetergrrrl

*omg these are adorable... I have to whisper so as not to bother Tibbers and her bandana dragging*


----------



## JessHog613

To my quilled babies,
Mommy and daddy love you, even when you find the grossest things in the whole world to anoint with


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

Little one,

When I brought you home seaweed and hay as souvenirs from my trip without you, I expected maybe a few polite-curiosity sniffs. I did not expect you to lunge across my lap and snatch the offerings out of my fingers. Are seaweed and hay a symbolic bouquet for hedgehogs, like a dozen red roses for humans? Did I just propose?

Your illiterate human


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

Tiny friend,

You don't have a passport, would hate airplanes, and are illegal at my destination. Now stop sulking and give me a cuddle.

Love,
Your vanishing human


----------



## darthvader

Dear my spiky cuddle ball,

You don't need to put up a puffing match every time i bring someone other then me into my room, or "your room", to enjoy your adorableness. Then as soon as they leave, and you don't smell them anymore, you lay your quills down and look at me, then climb into my lap and fall asleep instantly. I would never bring anyone near you that would hurt you. 

Lots of love your human


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl

Dear Little Hedgie

I wish you understood that I mean you no harm. I just wanna give you my love. I hope some day in the future you understand and won't ball up and hiss when I pick you up for snuggles.

Your human


----------



## Tom

Dear sweet little hedgie,

Why must you age so slowly? I just want you to come home and enjoy all this hard work I put into your home and making stuff for you. 

Please age faster,

Love- your daddy


----------



## ajweekley

Dear ball of cutes,

You don't have to be so self-conscious. Everybody does it. Most folks don't do it on my kitchen counter, but peeing is just part of life. You don't have to freeze and act like you're panicking. It's really ok. I can clean it up. 

Love,
Your washcloth-having human


----------



## sweetergrrrl

Dearest little Dosa,

Just because you are in my lap, under the table where I can't see you... Doesn't mean I can't smell it when you poop. 

Love,
Your Litterbox Lap


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

My fastidious friend, 

I know going in the wheel is a totally normal hedgehog characteristic.
I know preferentially pooping in a litter box is a thing some hedgehogs do, and others don't.
I know that occasionally your brethren can be extraordinarily tidy in their adventures, although it is fairly rare.

But really, you need one wheel for waste, and another for running, so you don't get your feet messy? I understand that poop-boots aren't the most stylish accessory, but that does seem a wee bit picky.

Love,
Your indulgent human


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

To my fleecy ghost,

Just because you hide under your blankie doesn't mean I can't see you as you scoot around the room.

Ever observant,
Your spying human


----------



## Tom

Dear my not-so-skinny baby,

Hiding under your fleece liner does not mean I cannot see you. You are not the skinniest hedgie in the world- but I love you anyway. Now stop flipping your food bowls over after you eat every time.

Love, Daddy #1 and Daddy #2


----------



## ajweekley

Dear poop machine,

I know you don't understand human emotions, but a snuggle would have been sufficient. I truly didn't need your stinky present on my shoulder. Thanks for the thought though. 

Love,
Your personal jungle gym


----------



## cavalcante

Dear Francisco,

I know that daddy smells really interesting but you need to stop "tasting" him. He does not find it amusing. You're chompers are sharper than they look.

Sincerely,

The normal smelling one.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

My stylish hoglet,

I, too, love high heels. I just don't normally dive into them nose-first.

To each their own,
A foot-first human


----------



## AnnabellasMomma

Dear Hedgie baby number 1,

I baught you a hut so you could have a space of your own, yet you still sleep under the fleece beside the hut....

I love you Reagrdless,
Your confused Momma

Dear Hedgie baby # 2

I just want to give you love, why must you reject it? Also why must you poop on all my friends?

You are a special fella,
Love your Momma


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

My freshly-scrubbed hedgehog,

If you poop and immediately sit in it, squishing it into your quills, you're going to go right back into the bath, even if you're still wet from the last one. 

Unsympathetically,
Your strict human


----------



## eoponygirl

Dear my little cuddle-dork, (Meeko)

When you crawl up my shoulder and lick the back of my neck, it may be oh-so cute but I do have to take you down from there because it tickles and I don't want you to fall. I promise I'm not just being a big meanie-pants. 

Sincerely,
Your worrywart mommy


Dear little grumpy pants, (Truffles)

Just because I take out your wheel does not mean it is gone forever. I promise I am just cleaning it because you have absolutely destroyed it with your poops and I WILL put it back. Also, you can bite and huff and puff all you want, but I know you are realizing how much I love you after the rough life of mean owners you have had. When I hold you in a little ball in the palm of my hand after I have managed to clip a few nails, you look at me and I can see the love in your little beady eyes.

Sincerely, 
Your lovestruck and cleaning mommy


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

Dear lovestruck, cleaning mommy,

YOU STOLE MY WHEEL! IT IS GONE FOREVER!! MEANIEEEE!!!

Oh, it's back? And now it smells pretty. Huh. Okay, I guess you're alright after all. Just don't you ever take it again.

Huff, puff, grump,
Truffles

(I'm sorry, I couldn't help it! He was ordering me to type on his behalf! You know how bossy hedgehogs can get; it's not my fault!)


----------



## raurora

Dear Little Man,

I love you. But I am terrified to cut your nails. And must you continue to burrow into my vagina/upper thighs when we sit on my bed? I love you, and I know you dont mean it, but your quills are not the softest things on my thighs. Its ok, Ill let you sleep there for a little, only because you are so cute

Your wheel cleaner


----------



## ajweekley

Dear crazy one,

I love your new addition to our evening routine, in which you run over to me when I approach your playpen after cleaning your cage. It makes me feel the hedgie love. But I'm beginning to suspect that it has less to do with me and more to do with the fact that I am the one who rescues you from captivity. Maybe, just maybe, you could give me a snuggle one of these evenings, instead of immediately running off in search of stinky delights? 

Much love,

Your warden


----------



## JulieAnne

Dear Ivy,
Not that long ago you were your daddy's favorite because you were SO sweet. What the heck happened? Don't worry. I'm not giving up on you.

Love,
your very persistent, determined mommy

P.S. I'm really glad you're using your wheel again.


----------



## JulieAnne

My sweet Prim,
I know Rebel (the dog) is terrified of you and therefore you REALLY enjoy chasing him around the room, but honestly, he's afraid of coat hangers so you really should find a better animal to torture. At least pick one that would be a challenge.

Sincerely,
the mommy that likes to push her hedgies onto more challenging endeavors


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

My stylish hoglet,

I understand you adore high heels, but I am certain sitting on a toe and burrowing your head under the heel-arch is not a comfortable way to nap.










Love,
Your snuggle-sack-sewing human


----------



## MochiAndMe

Dear picky little hedgie,

Do you think that you could try something besides mealies and crickets? I know that you love your bugs...but maybe...just this once...you could try a fruit or veggie? And I promise this time, if you start to anoint, I won't interrupt you with my squealing like the first time. 

Love,
Your human (who just happens to have several treats you could eat...)


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

My tiniest of friends,

I am being SO GOOD by not interrupting your sleep to steal you for cuddles right now. You should reward me with snuggles in a few hours when you wake up.

With great self control,
Your very patient human


----------



## bugster

Dear my little monster,
Why do you tilt your head up and show me your fangs so much? Why do you love the dark? Why must you bite so many things? Are you a monster or getting in the Halloween spirit?
Love, your scared or proud human (for which ever you are doing)


----------



## JennifeerHolidaay

Dear my Ollie boo,

I'm sorry about taking you back & forth from my mom & dad's every week. even though it's only a 10 minute car ride, I know it is stressful for you. Thank you for being my bestfriend that never leaves my side throughout all of this. I try to hold you super close to my chest so you won't get scared, but you still ball up every time we reach a stop light. It's ok, i'm terrified of cars as well. 

love,
your loving human.


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer

Dear Spike Ball, 

When the little kids at the petting zoo handled you, you were great! But when I handle you, you curl in a ball and hiss and short. 

Also, our dog, Bosley is afraid of you, granted, he is afraid of almost everything. Find something better to harass please.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

My tiny friend,

You're right! I got that shoebox and tissue paper just for you. The shoes were totally irrelevant.

With perpetual indulgence,
Your box-purchasing human


----------



## abbys

Dear Squirmy McWiggles,

Please hold still. I don't think it's too much to ask for you to put on a little hat for your birthday, Christmas, and Halloween. Are you embarrassed? I do my best to make sure you look stylish. I know you just want to get back in my shirt to sleep, and I really do love that you love to cuddle. But pretty please just humor me three times a year and hold still for pictures!

Do you want a bribe? Chicken? Mealies? I'll give you whatever you want if you promise to hold still for Mommy!

With Unconditional Love,
Your Ever Patient Hooman


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

My hard-working friend,

Your jaws work so hard to crunch each piece of kibble, I thought I'd make your life easier by crunching some for you. Why do you ignore it? I promise you, pre-crunched kibble tastes the same.

In fear for your teeth,
Your mortar&pestle-baring human


----------



## MartinAndMe

To my pointiest friend,

I am very glad you like the heating pad I installed in your home. However, it wasn't necessary to drag all your possessions into a circle around your bed. The pad covers nearly the whole cage. I know you're just using at as an excuse to be lazy, sweetie.

Your four square feet cage is going to waste,
Your equally lazy human

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

My tiny marathoner,

Did you really just poop, get scared of your poop, made me come over to remove it, then huff until I got the hint to clean your wheel PROPERLY so you could run again?

If your poop is that terrifying, don't do it in your wheel!

Mystified,
Your obedient human


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

My thieving friend,

Stealing socks is more effective if you tug from the toe, not the ankle.

In criminal camaraderie,
Your stinky-footed human


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

My homebody hoglet,

I forgot the door to your cage open last night, and yet here you are, snuggled up in your pigloo. I guess a cage really can be a home.

I'm glad you're so comfortable!
Your forgetful human


----------



## mellykins

My clever little diva, 

I know you hate it when we wake you up to play, so when we're so kind as to wait for you to be up and ready before trying to take you out for your bath, please don't hide in the one spot we cannot dislodge you from. 

Love always (even if you stink!)

-Your patient mama


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

My tiny overlord,

Little hedgehog, co-keeper did not mean to cut your toenail down to the quick. Was it really necessary to make him stub his own toe and crack the nail in half while he was grovelling his apology? Your powers for vengeance are strong, little hedgehog.

Have a mealworm-tribute, and allow me to escape unscathed.

My deepest apologies for your discomfort,
Your fumble-footed human


----------



## deftones

Dear Maceykinz,

Why do you keep moving your tube to block the entrance to your igloo? Do you really need that much privacy? Getting in and out of your igloo would be a lot easier without it so that you dont have to go burrowing underneath the side with your cute pink nose every time. 

Also.. you're pretty loud when you do it, and you wake me up.

-Dad


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

To my tiny ball of misery,

I'm so sorry it took me an entire week to understand what you were telling me. You're going to hate everything about visiting the vet, but I promise you, it is all to help you get back to your marathoning self.

You aren't a diva.
You're my tiniest friend.
Have another meal worm.

In sympathy,
Your car-driving, money-wielding human


----------



## Hedgieman123

To my cute, spiky cuddle ball
You may not love me as much as I love you , but I still will give you tons of attention and love!

Love, Your attention paying Human.


----------



## Danielle Harrington

Dear precious angel, 

I love you more than you can know. Please stop biting me when I try to take care of you. You need your nails trimmed and you need to be kept clean. I am so sorry it is too cold for you to play on the baseball diamond right now. We can still have fun inside. 

Love, your annoying, first time mommy.


----------



## AnnabellasMomma

Dear My Youngest Trouble Maker,

It has become clear to me that you like leaving the house for trips, but must these trips always consist of the vets? Every November I swear your vet expects you ! Next time lets just enjoy a nice day for free in a field of grass.

Love,

You ATM mother.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

My miniature heart-breaker,

I read stories tonight about Snarf. I think you would've liked him -- he got into all sorts of messes. But he died before you were even born, his human left the forums, and I'm trying not to think about how quickly the few years I'll have with you will fly past.

Live happy & healthy forever, tiny hedgehog. Please?
Your sentimental human


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

My spoiled microhog,

With all the huts, hides, tents, blankets, snuggle-sacks, scrap piles, nests, boxes, and tubes at your disposal, your dream vacation destination is a pair of pants?










Gotta agree, they are pretty awesome pants.

In sartorial concordance,
Your bipedal human


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

My overly-clever friend,

I know those are your favourite pants to nest in, but it's just not fair to grab hold of a belt loop and refuse to let go when I want a prickly snuggle. That level of manual dexterity is utterly out of character given your propensity to (attempt to) wander off the edge of tall objects.

In mystified awe,
Your hog-napping human


----------



## raurora

To My Favorite Cuddler

I love you, but why are you trying to burrow through the plastic of your cage every night? It is starting earlier and earlier and mommy isnt getting enough sleep because you are so loud. Please, tell me what you want!

Exhausted Mommy


----------



## fishhead

Dear Princess P. P.,

I understand sometimes you have to poop, it's a part of life. It shows you are comfortable in your environment, so that's very good. We prep for it with the paper towel you have probably noticed. But do you really need to find the small spot not covered by the paper towel to make a deposit directly on my palm? Twice in five minutes? What about peeing in my palm minutes after I've cleaned up the poo. Perhaps you could consider staying on the paper towel?

- Smelly dad


----------



## deftones

Dear Maceykinz

Last I checked, it was not possible to dig a hole to China. Also, you are in a cage on the second story of the house, there will be added complications you may want to account for. Should you succeed however.... bring back egg rolls.

-Sleep deprived dad


----------



## fishhead

Dear Princess P. P.

Again!? Really!?

Love,
Dad


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

Tiny botanist,

I don't really want to know why my orchid pot smells so fascinating, do I?










I'll leave the sniffing to you,
Your olfactory-challenged human


----------



## abbys

My Darling Little Squish,

To be serious for a minute, I know I sometimes complain about your booger-headedness, but I want you to know that I love you and you mean the world to me. This year has been rough and I don't know what I would have done if I hadn't been able to come home to your warm little tummy every day. You drive me nuts sometimes, but I wouldn't trade you for anything in the world and I hope I'm giving you the happiest, healthiest life possible.

I love you, you obnoxious little snorfer.


----------



## raurora

To my Sleepy Lil Man,

I am sorry, but Mommy tore most of the tendons and ligaments in her foot, so the cuddles will be cut back. Daddy needs to step up to the plate here. Ill make sure he does your food right though. Please dont punish me for missing one day of cuddles. Ill go buy mealworms once I heal. Promise.

Your Achy Mommy


----------



## SpikeMoose

To Mr. Marathon Milton

How do you manage to move your wheel across your cage? It's in a litter box to help your mother clean up easier. Why don't you like it there now? When you push an entire wheel over it means the humans have to get up to investigate the terrible noise, and fix it so you can run again. Every night. Twice a night...
Could you at least let me capture it on video?

Love,
a very impressed, and tired, mom


----------



## SpikeMoose

Dear Little Princess Eloise,

I get it. You don't like eating the same thing too often. But this is a very unusual hedgie trait, so please humor me and at least eat the kibble. I promise the other part will be a special treat each night. You are so very tiny, and run so very far. Just eat some and mommy will stop counting your food twice a night and waving food in your face while you run.

xoxo


----------



## SpikeMoose

My Beloved Penny,

Your cage sits empty as I refuse to put it away and stare at an empty gap. I am so sorry I had such a short time with you. I cried a lot at first, and then not so much. Once this week I cried, and then stepped on one of your extra sharp quills deep in the carpet. Thanks for snapping me out of it. 

Love you always


----------



## JulieAnne

Spikemoose- I may have teared up a little bit there...

Dear Ivy-cakes,
It really really freaks mommy out when I pick you up and feel your cool belly. Then it confuses mommy when you're active and alert as usual. Please stop laying on the coroplast under your cage. It's seriously freaking me out.

Sincerely,
A very paranoid mommy that spent money on the fleece you're not using..


----------



## Wilf44

Dear my little wilf,
I understand it's coming up Christmas time, and that Christmas is a time for giving. But a big poop on my bed is not quite what I was expecting.. And for you to then tred on it and rub it into the sheet, even less so.

Love your trying not to sound ungreatful mum x x x x


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

My hipster hoglet,

Was pooping on the router a philosophical protest of our ever-connected lives, and a statement that we should unplug and spend quality time together over the holidays? I promise, all my nights are yours.

...but the router is not a litterbox.

No, really, it isn't.

In solidarity,
Your maid.


----------



## raurora

Dear Mystical Being,

I wonder what you are thinking. Are you happy? Do you like the new food? I am sorry I havent been spending as much time with you. I will. I promise. 

All my love
Mommy


----------



## zoetheshort

Dear Minnie Bean,
I bought you the fancy wheel. I took away the old wheel which was making SO MUCH NOISE it was about to drive your people insane. Could you please use the fancy wheel? For something other than wedging yourself under so you can nap in the litter pan?
-Thumb Creature


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

My exuberant friend,

While I appreciate that you are sociable with house-guests, you don't need to demonstrate your manly prowess on the lap of every lady you meet. Your muscled marathoner's legs and your dense cover of healthy quills are more than sufficient, and will result in fewer awkward-hilarious moments as your new friends try to figure out if they should be complimented or embarrassed.

Spreading the tact,
Your human-hedgehog translator


----------



## zoetheshort

Dear Minnie,
Thank you for using the wheel! I am sure the mealworms I put on it to help you figure it out are in no way resentful.
-Thumb creature


----------



## ajweekley

Dear Gertie,

I'm SORRY. I know I've neglected you for a couple of days, but it's not my fault that I got the flu. You won't play with me before 8:30 pm, and I couldn't stay up that late for you. And I know now I have to do my penance with you, but it would be splendid if you would stop popping when you're sitting on my belly. You're very pokey and I'm smooshy there. 

Sincerely, 

Your invalid hooman


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

My scent-centric friend,

Just because I absent-mindedly tried on scented lotion while bored at the mall does not mean I'm going to eat you. I already washed my hands three times; won't you please figure out that my normal-smelling elbows are attached to my weird-smelling hands?

With wisps of wisteria,
Your contrite human


----------



## DynamiteKitty

Dear little camouflager,

you're salt and pepper colours are majestic compared to the beauty of the world, but I wish the carpet was a different colour so that you can't camouflage yourself and attack anyone else that comes near you. Why do you climb the sofa vertically - do you secretly dream that you are climbing Mt Everest?

Love, you're command human


----------



## JulieAnne

Dear Prim and Ivy,

Have you two switched bodies or something? Prim, you used to eat EVERYTHING I offered you, and several things I didn't (I hope you enjoyed the pizza btw).. and Ivy you turned your nose at EVERYTHING. Now Ivy is eating everything and Prim is being boring with her kibble. Seriously guys.. can't you just eat stuff like normal? It freaks me out when you do things differently

Sincerely,
Your mommy that doesn't like change. At all.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

My gorgeous lad,

How does it feel to be a model? You look stunning on my new spoon-holder, although I'm sure you wouldn't approve of most of the foodstuff being introduced to your glass doppelgänger.

Admiring you by the light of the stove,
Your personal chief


----------



## JulieAnne

Dear Girls,
Mommy got you ALL these cute new toys for play time and you both just go sleep in the box hut? I worked so hard to find all this stuff for y'all!

Sincerely,
We already had the box hut....


----------



## brittbritt

Dear full bladder girl, 

We love playing with you on the bed. You get so hyper running around and smelling everything. But when you came over and peed all over me and the comforter it was a yucky mess. Next time pee in your cage first. 

-Changing my shirt


----------



## raurora

To my pride and joy,

When I hold you, I cannot stop smiling. However, you have been less poopy then normal lately and I am worried. I would love a really big poop soon. Thanks!

Waiting Impatiently, 
Mom


----------



## ajweekley

Dear Gertimus,

I know you are a fearsome warrior. You don't have to prove it to me. You are the scariest, badassiest lady I know. So now tonight, when we have our playtime, you can stop with the scowling. I'm gonna pet you, so stop pretending you don't like it. And if you're nice, I'll let you play with my hair again.

Love,
Your fearful servant


----------



## Kyouhai

Dear Tiny Spike Ball,

Why must you continue to run on your wheel when your cage is 69 degrees due to a power outage and your belly is cool when I made a nice cozy sleep area for you with hand warmers under your liner to keep you comfy and warm. 

I love you but your killing my back kneeling over your cage.

Love your exhausted and sore human.


----------



## zoetheshort

Dearest Minnie,
I have provided you with lovely fleece and wool bedding, and yet you prefer to sleep under the paper towels I put under your wheel to absorb your pee. Please explain. 
Sincerely,
Thumb Creature


----------



## raurora

To my Lil Man,

I know you are probably unhappy right now, but I promise I woke you up for a good cause. Bringing you to work is the right thing to do, your cage was too cold! I will fix my windows soon. Now, sleep

Forever Yours,
Warm Human


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

My distrustful friend,

I promise, that's your co-keeper. He just tried a new job today, and smells funny. I can smell the cleaning goop, too, but I promise you, he's still your co-keeper. And he has a mealworm.

Stop huffing, hiding, and trying to run away, and go eat your mealworm.

Use more than your nose,
Your omnipotent human


----------



## Taralynxo

Dear Mr. Huffs A Lot,

I don't understand why you act like you're mean before I pick you up. Your huffing and puffing is no use for this human that wants to give you snuggles! You love kisses on your forehead, you can't deny it.

Love,
Your loving mommy.


----------



## TikkiLink

Dear Cha-cha,

Two nights ago for the first time you cuddled right in my arm instead of on a fleece in my lap, but last night you acted like that never happened. However, you didn't realize that I took proof of the incident and if you continue to deny it I will show it to all my friends:










Sincerely,
The one you secretly admire


----------



## zoetheshort

Dear shrubpig,
I believe you will find placing absorbent materials in your water dish to be counterproductive in the long-term.
Love,
thumbcreature


----------



## ajweekley

Dear Gertitude, 

It's hair. You've seen it before. You've smelled it before. You've tasted it before. Seriously, you'd think that after 5 months it would be old hat by now. Not really understanding your obsession with anointing with it and sleeping in it. Not that I mind, I just think it's silly. 

Love,

Your Human Hair Provider


----------



## Caryn

Dear Bronnie

You are so adorable when you sprint across the room. You look like road runner. I love you so much.

Love

Mommy


----------



## Lexsey

My dearest prickly pie, 
Thank you for putting up with all my singing, and I hope you don't pretend to fall asleep in my hand as I sing you welch lullabies.
Sincerely, your humming human


----------



## MomLady

Dearest Nara,

Was it really necessary to grab my bookmark out of my book and carry it away with you?

It was fun to watch you use the magazine as a slide. You are actually on the verge of becoming playful!

Your amazed mommy,

ML


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

My overworked friend,

I spent months worrying about your decreased running, visiting the vet, changing your wheels, upping the temperature, modifying your diet, all to no avail. Finally, I take you with me on a weekend island escape, and you run for over 6 hours at top speed, only stopping when you cracked your wheel. 

You could have just told me you wanted a vacation!

I'll buy you a new wheel today,
Your travel coordinator


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

My tiny friend,

Between your healthy quills and your over-protective humans, you have nothing to fear in this world. The tiny cries from your nightmares are breaking my heart. You're safe, I promise.

In helpless sympathy and eternal dedication,
your gaurdian


----------



## darkpollopesca

Dear Sparky, your such a grumpy little ball of love, but if you wanna go explore so badly stop being a hissy ball of fury and just godo it.


----------



## MeowHype

Skullmageddon,
I know you lived in a house with 3 year old twin boys. I am sure that was a bit stressfull as they played with you daily. I do my best to wait till after dark to visit with you and I love that you sleep so soundly in my armpit. One thing, however I do require you to change. You do not need to bite me just because you are under a blanket and you see my finger. IT HURTS! So please. No bites. I'll just snugg you more anyway.

Nommy fingers the mommy


----------



## MeowHype

MeowHype said:


> Skullmageddon,
> I know you lived in a house with 3 year old twin boys. I am sure that was a bit stressfull as they played with you daily. I do my best to wait till after dark to visit with you and I love that you sleep so soundly in my armpit. One thing, however I do require you to change. You do not need to bite me just because you are under a blanket and you see my finger. IT HURTS! So please. No bites. I'll just snugg you more anyway.
> 
> Nommy fingers the mommy


My dearest Skullmageddon,

The world does too exist! you can't sleep it away!

~mum


----------

